# Upgrading the brakes on my MKIV



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

So I think I am in desperate need of brakes; fluid probably hasnt been changed for a while. The rotors were replaced when I bought the car a couple years ago but I am starting to shake and squeel a bit so I figure, along with the brake pads, might as well change out the rotors.

I was originally planning on doing a big brake upgrade (from the 20ths) with drilled and slotted but after all is said and done, I feel like its quite a bit of money to throw down. I started looking in stock size brake stuff and i think I might be leaning towards it. My question(s) are...

Are drilled and slotted rotors worth the extra coin? Its not that much more than regular type rotors.

Is the big brake upgrade worth it? Is there that much performance difference compared to the stock sizes? 

How often do calipers need to be changed? From what it looks like, my pads are barely disengaging from the rotors; the squeel I get goes away (or gets quieter) if I brake hard a couple times.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is very little to be gained on a street car from drilled and sloted rotors except increased maintenance costs due to increased brake pad wear.

Drilled rotors crack. If you insist on installing them, make sure you watch them and replace them when the cracks become obvious. Drilled and slotted rotors will not last ac long as "plain" stock vented rotors.

The least expensive front brake upgrade would be to change to ATE 57 calipers from ATE 54 calipers. The improvement would not be HUGE, but it would come at very little cost ($100?). This upgrade would require the front brake hoses to be changed to the screw-in type from the banjo bolt type.

New brake pads might stop the squeeling you hear now. The caliper pistons are designed to back off slighty and release the contact pressure of the brake pads on the brake rotor automatically when you release the brake pedal.

Brake calipers do not need to be replaced on a schedule. The slide pins need to be lubricated to prevent corrosion and seizing periodically, and the caliper seals need to be replaced when they are damaged, or leak.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Would upgrading to the tyrolsport bushings possibly get rid of the squeel? I might just end up going with a stock brake kit from ecs (rotors, mintex red pads)


----------

